# embarrassing around other dogs (sometimes) Need Help!



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

So I'll just throw the situation that's continued to bother me out there as it happens:

I go to the local small dog park once in a while, at least once a week. When I enter the park, I've taken to letting Dexter walk-in by himself after I remove his lead, while I continue to hold Rollo up and away (the smaller boy) for a minute or so until I let him down to join his brother.

The reason for this procedure? If I let them both walk into the park together, Rollo CHARGES a dog ... and Dexter follows his lead. The other dog owners are shocked to see this awful "greeting". Once Rollo (and Dexter following) get to the targeted dog, he usually gets yippy at it with his chest fully puffed out and his hind legs stiff and set wide apart. Then he stops, and pretends like it never happened for a while, being calm.

Eventually, even If I prevent his initial outburst by carrying him in and seperating them, he'll be playing, sniffing, sitting, whatever, then see another dog in the distance, peak his ears up, and *charge* again. I have to be that person we ALL HATE .... Shouting his darn name while I walk over to him to get his attention. He stops when he sees I'm coming over and telling him no - but he'd continue if I just stayed away. When I see those ears perk up, I can say his name and "no no" and he sometimes will avert his gaze and "change the subject" so to speak, but not always.

This is long winded, I apologize, but it's bugging me that what I've tried hasn't worked (telling him "soft" in a calm voice). 


Has ANYONE had a similar situation? I've only done positive training (aka treats treats treats, which I am sure is part of the problem?).


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That must be horrible for you. Have you tried keeping both of them on the lead? And doing short spirts visits so that he learns and can see how the other dogs at the park act?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I would have them both enter on a lead and then have them be calm (laying down or sitting and focusing on only you before taking their leashes off.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First off, positive training does not mean treats, treats, treats. It mean utilizing the principles of operant conditioning with a positive reinforcer...then weaning rewards with variable schedule reinforcement. 

Next, your dog's rude behavior is liable to get him bitten at the dog park. And it sounds like just that - rude greeting behavior perhaps with a fear component. You are asking for trouble letting this dog off leash in a dog park without solid control. 

If you must take your dog to a dog park, you need to work with a trainer on either avoidance (your dog sees the situation that sets him off and he does an alternative behavior) or socializing one-on-one with savvy dogs who will help your dog with his body language (with a trainer).


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thank you Jackie. I'm currently reading another book on operant conditioning, and variable schedule reinforcement from beginning with continuous reinforcement (the differences between partial <intermittent> reinforcement, Fixed-ration schedules, variable ration schedules, etc. ... still wrapping my mind around the differences). 

After reading SCAREDY DOG! by Ali Brown I think I've been better applying the positive training methods. Unfortunately from my reading so far, I've also learned how easily extinction of a behavior learned can happen if not done consistently. The consistency thing is a major weak point for me. An actual behaviorist does seem like a necessary suggestion. I just don't know or understand enough on my own to get into something as seemingly complex as Rollo's rude behavior and I need an objective viewpoint in person.

I mostly just wanted a response like the one you gave me - an experienced opinion on if I was overreacting or not ... obviously I wasn't.

Anyhow, 

Thanks for the suggestion. I'll check the AVSAB website for someone local who might be able to help with this.

*** If anyone happens to read this and KNOWS a behaviorist in Southern California, I'd appreciate the lead!






QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 21 2009, 10:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=832296


> First off, positive training does not mean treats, treats, treats. It mean utilizing the principles of operant conditioning with a positive reinforcer...then weaning rewards with variable schedule reinforcement.
> 
> Next, your dog's rude behavior is liable to get him bitten at the dog park. And it sounds like just that - rude greeting behavior perhaps with a fear component. You are asking for trouble letting this dog off leash in a dog park without solid control.
> 
> If you must take your dog to a dog park, you need to work with a trainer on either avoidance (your dog sees the situation that sets him off and he does an alternative behavior) or socializing one-on-one with savvy dogs who will help your dog with his body language (with a trainer).[/B]


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

How does this trainer look?

http://www.drjillgoldman.com/Dr._Jill_Gold...tons_Place.html


Should I only be looking for someone CPDT Certified?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No, that person has a PhD and is a certified applied animal behaviorist...that's a lot more formal education than what CPDT requires. This person is a behaviorist, not just a dog trainer.


----------

